# Folder View / Ordner-Ansicht: Platzverschwendung in KDE 4.6

## sprittwicht

Benutzt noch jemand das Folder View Plasmoid, um sich aus der Taskleiste heraus den Inhalt eines Ordners anzeigen zu lassen?

Seit KDE 4.6 belegen die einzelnen Einträge absurd viel Platz. Die Icongrößen kann ich zwar in den Einstellungen verändern, trotzdem bleibt der belegte Platz bei den drei kleinsten Einstellungen identisch.

Ist das ein Bug / Absicht / nur bei mir ein Problem?

----------

## franzf

Sprichst du von dem Icon im Panel oder von den Icons in der Ordneransicht selber?

Ich kann beides nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Wenn es mit Plasma solche komischen Ansichts-Sachen ( :Very Happy: ) gibt, liegt es meistens am Theme. Kannst du das mal welchseln, vllt. wirds besser. Evtl. ist das auch noch gar nicht mit kde-4.6 kompatibel, vielleicht über den Theme-Downloader (Get Hot New Stuff) aktualisieren.

----------

## sprittwicht

Die Themes ändern nichts am Zeilenabstand.

Ich meine das Folderview-Plasmoid, wenn man es unten in die Taskleiste zieht, nicht auf dem Desktop. Wenn man dann draufklickt, wird eine Liste angezeigt mit den Einträgen des eingestellten Verzeichnisses, links das Icon, daneben der Dateiname. Bei den Icongrößen 1-3 sind zwar Icons und Schrift unterschiedlich groß, aber die Höhe eines Eintrags entspricht immer der auf Stufe 3.

----------

## till

Die Einstellung die du suchst ist wahrscheinlich folgende.

Einstellung der Ordneransicht:

Anzeige -> Symboltext -> Zeilen

(auch wenn die frage schon sehr alt ist  :Wink:  )

----------

